# That weren't me!



## Fred von den Berg (Nov 9, 2017)




----------



## Gary A. (Nov 9, 2017)

LOL!!! "It was that damn cat who did it. I'm just trying to piece it back together," said the very very cute pup.

We had a pair of tub chairs just like yours, but sans rips.


----------



## Gary A. (Nov 9, 2017)

What a cutie ... guilty as hell, but a cutie nonetheless.


----------



## Fred von den Berg (Nov 9, 2017)

Gary A. said:


> What a cutie ... guilty as hell, but a cutie nonetheless.



What you gonna do? He jumped down, came over to me wagging his tail and proceeded to lick my face and nip my ear.

The chair is now in the cellar and I'll see if I can repair it. It wasn't expensive but it is very comfy and also good for my health: too much lounging on the sofa plays hell with my back!


----------



## Gary A. (Nov 9, 2017)

Some vocational public schools ... offer upholstery courses/classes.  A repair there may only cost the price of material(s).


----------



## jcdeboever (Nov 9, 2017)

OMG, lol. Busted. Guilty. Cute as heck. Lol


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 9, 2017)

I had a similar experience. I came home from work and was met at the door by a normal, happy dog. When we stepped into the living room, he remembered what he had done.  There was foam rubber from a chair cushion all over the room. As soon as he realized it, the head went down and the tail curled down between his legs.


----------



## smoke665 (Nov 9, 2017)

Feel for you. The comforter on our bed exploded strewing the stuffing all over our bedroom. At least that was the story Sadie Mae went with.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Nov 9, 2017)

We have a boxer. They are known for " separation anxiety "


----------



## smoke665 (Nov 9, 2017)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> We have a boxer. They are known for " separation anxiety "



We had a Boxer named Lola that like to "sleep around" LOL One time the two oldest granddaughters were here for a visit. We warned them to close the bedroom door if they didn't want Lola in bed with them. They did, but unfortunately the next day the youngest left her brand new cell phone on the bed with her door open. Lola showed her that she was displeased by chewing up the phone. Papa's wallet became $400 lighter, granddaughter had a new phone and a new sleeping companion the next night


----------



## jcdeboever (Nov 9, 2017)

My English lab, Webster tore things up the first year, year 1/2 but doesn't anymore. He had a sock and underwear fetish. He destroyed some shoes, slippers, and the height knob on the computer chair. Now all he wants to do is eat hotdogs and rice cakes.


----------



## davidharmier60 (Nov 9, 2017)

We share our home with 9 4 legged 'human's. A few of them have a propensity to destroy pillows. And they go off if a leaf moves...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## 480sparky (Nov 9, 2017)

Puppies and kittens............ God's way of saying "You used to have nice furniture and carpet."


----------



## benhasajeep (Nov 9, 2017)

I was accused of teaching our yellow lab to steal and hide my wifes bras.


----------

